# FreeBSD Sound Not Working [Newb]



## wolfdreamer (Jun 28, 2014)

I have just started using FreeBSD 10, and I am still getting acquainted with the system. For some reason, the sound drivers appears to load but I can't get output from the speakers.



```
% cat /dev/sndstat 
Installed devices:
pcm0: <Intel (0x2807) (HDMI/DP 8ch)> (play) default
pcm1: <Conexant (0x5113) (Analog)> (play/rec)
pcm2: <Conexant (0x5113) (Front Analog Headphones)> (play)
```


```
% sysctl hw.snd                       
hw.snd.report_soft_formats: 1
hw.snd.report_soft_matrix: 1
hw.snd.latency: 5
hw.snd.latency_profile: 1
hw.snd.vpc_autoreset: 1
hw.snd.vpc_0db: 45
hw.snd.vpc_reset: 0
hw.snd.compat_linux_mmap: 0
hw.snd.feeder_eq_presets: PEQ:16000,0.2500,62,0.2500:-9,9,1.0:44100,48000,88200,96000,176400,192000
hw.snd.feeder_eq_exact_rate: 0
hw.snd.feeder_rate_presets: 100:8:0.85 100:36:0.92 100:164:0.97
hw.snd.feeder_rate_polyphase_max: 183040
hw.snd.feeder_rate_min: 1
hw.snd.feeder_rate_max: 2016000
hw.snd.feeder_rate_round: 25
hw.snd.feeder_rate_quality: 1
hw.snd.vpc_mixer_bypass: 1
hw.snd.verbose: 0
hw.snd.default_auto: 0
hw.snd.version: 2009061500/amd64
hw.snd.default_unit: 0
hw.snd.maxautovchans: 16
```



```
% cat /dev/random > /dev/dsp
```

Any help is appreciated. Not sure what else to do.


----------



## wblock@ (Jun 28, 2014)

Without a default unit selected, 0 is used.  That is the HDMI output on the Intel video.

To choose the motherboard analog audio, set unit 1 as the default:
`# sysctl hw.snd.default_unit=1`

Set that in /boot/loader.conf to make it come up that way:

```
hw.snd.default_unit=1
```


----------



## wolfdreamer (Jun 28, 2014)

Thanks, But I definetly tried that previously as well as just now.


```
# sysctl hw.snd.default_unit=1
hw.snd.default_unit: 0 -> 1
```


```
% cat /dev/random > /dev/dsp
```


----------



## wblock@ (Jun 28, 2014)

Please show the output of `cat /dev/sndstat` again, and then the output of `mixer`.


----------



## wolfdreamer (Jun 28, 2014)

```
% cat /dev/sndstat
Installed devices:
pcm0: <Intel (0x2807) (HDMI/DP 8ch)> (play)
pcm1: <Conexant (0x5113) (Analog)> (play/rec)
pcm2: <Conexant (0x5113) (Front Analog Headphones)> (play) default
```


```
% mixer 
Mixer vol      is currently set to  86:86
Mixer pcm      is currently set to 100:100
```


----------



## wblock@ (Jun 28, 2014)

But now it shows that the default is 2, not 1.


----------



## wolfdreamer (Jun 28, 2014)

I was trying different settings


```
#  cat /dev/sndstat
Installed devices:
pcm0: <Intel (0x2807) (HDMI/DP 8ch)> (play)
pcm1: <Conexant (0x5113) (Analog)> (play/rec) default
pcm2: <Conexant (0x5113) (Front Analog Headphones)> (play)
```


----------



## wolfdreamer (Jun 29, 2014)

```
% mixer
Mixer vol      is currently set to 100:100
Mixer pcm      is currently set to 100:100
Mixer speaker  is currently set to 100:100
Mixer rec      is currently set to   0:0
Mixer monitor  is currently set to  56:56
Recording source: monitor
```


----------



## youngunix (Aug 20, 2014)

Is this a notebook? What desktop environment or window manager are you using? For instance in x11/kde4 I had no issues getting sound to work, but x11-wm/xfce4 took a while to get it working.


----------

